# Texas Live Oak fertilizing



## Yellowdog

What type of fertilizer could be applied to a Texas live oak tree that has survived oak wilt and been disease free for about 10 years+ years. I am looking for a fertilizer that will help keep it healthy and possibly stimulate new growth? Tree is located in shallow, clay soils in dry Texas Hill Country. Large, 40' + tall tree and it doesn't get a lot of supplemental water. I realize tree will mostly stay thin crowned due to the oak wilt but was hoping to help it fill in a bit. 
We do not have injection or spray equipment so would be interesed in advice on pelletized or other type of fertilizer. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Compost is an excellent way of fertilizing plants because the nutrient levels are low enough that you won't burn, something you need to worry about in the summer heat of Texas, and you are also adding organic matter that will break down and continue to "feed" the tree for months to come. Compost is an excellent slow release fertilizer.
If you don't have a cheap or free source of compost, they sell it in 40 pound bags at garden centers, box stores, and sometimes even hardware stores. They cost a couple bucks a bag. One bag covers about a hundred square foot area, so a large tree will take several bags, but worth every penny.
The stuff is fine enough that it can be raked into lawn areas or chip beds.
Try to stay below about 1 or 2 pounds of nitrogen per 1000 square feet, per year, for mature trees. 
Fertilizers will have the percentage, by weight, of nitrogen listed on the bag. Use that number along with the bag weight and recommended application rate to make sure you're not over fertilizing. 
Also, add any lawn fertilizer amounts, that might be spread near the trees, to your calculations.


----------



## deercatcher

Cottonseed meal. It is available at feed stores. Apply into vertical mulch (auger drill holes) I use a 3 inch drill, go ten inches only. It is all the above things but better. and you could use both. It will smell a bit as it breaks down, and dogs will sometimes dig it up. Gentle, natural. long lasting.


----------



## Yellowdog

Thank you for the information. Will put it to good use! Ground is hard to drill here due to rocks, though, so we will have to go with above ground applications for now.


----------



## deercatcher

Chips can be spread over the root zone to compost. We are doing this more on church grounds, school and university grounds where shade/traffic make turf hard. If you are going to use fertilizer, put it out first, then cover with mulch; about 2-3 inches deep. Aged chips are better, but fresh will be ok, when done as described. Keep the type of chips similar to the tree if possible.


----------

